# µC Programmierungs Tutorial gesucht



## BeaTBoxX (14. Februar 2005)

Hiho zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach (Anfänger)tutorials zum programmieren eines Atmel Mega128 mit C (Am besten unter AVR-Studio).
Hab zwar theoretische Kenntnisse über µCs aber habe bisher noch kein brauchbares Tutorial finden können ,welches einem den Einstieg etwas erleichtert.
Kann mir da jemand nen Tipp geben ?

Danke

Gruß
Frank


----------

